# Bumps on nose



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

Last Sunday, the wife notice a couple of small bumps on Ace's nose. Today there are now a few, swollen and oozing. I've read everything from bug bites, eosinophillic furunculosis to lupus. He hasn't been anywhere except our fenced in backyard. He's been eating the same premium food now for awhile. Has anyone see anything like this? The plan is to take him to a derm vet tomorrow if there is anything available.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

They almost look blister like, painful.

There was a member here recently who posted similar pictures of her dogs nose. I am usually better at searching the board but am coming up emptied handed. 

Does anyone know the recent thread I'm referring too?

(I would say vet visit is in definitely in order)


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess this condition truly is rare.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------

